# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Γαρδέλια , βάζετε τα ζευγάρια  μαζί ή χώρια εκτός αναπαραγωγής ;

## stefos

Επειδή αυτή η απορια μου γύρο φέρνει στο μυαλό και απάντηση δεν δίνω ,      θα ρωτησω ??? Όλοι ή σχεδόν όλοι οσοι  ζευγαρωνεται καρδερινες τα ζευγάρια σας δεν τα  χωριζεται καθόλου ,όλο τον χρόνο. Γιατι το κάνετε αυτό ? Αν χωριστουν τι πιστεύετε πως δεν θα πάει καλά ?? Θεωρώ ως δεδομένο ότι θα ενωθούν τα ίδια ζευγάρια που χωρίστηκαν. Κάπου σε κάποιο νήμα ο Γιάννης ο Τσάκος  έγραψε τα ζευγάρια που τσακωνονται έχουν.  καλύτερα αποτέλεσματα. στις αναπαραγωγές ,  (αν υποτεθεί ένας λόγος που δεν γίνεται να χωρισουν είναι αυτός οι τσακωμοι δλδ)
μάλιστα δεν θυμάμαι ποιος είχε γράψει οτι. πριν την αναπαραγωγή τα χωρίζει για λίγες μερες  και του βγαίνει σε καλό

----------


## ninos

Ο χειμώνας είναι μια δύσκολη περίοδος για τις καρδερίνες. Εαν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να είναι το καθένα μόνο, κατά την άποψη μου είναι το καλύτερο.

----------


## carduelis

Εξαρτάται πως έχουν μάθει τα πουλιά.....αν έχουν ξαναζευγαρώσει.

Ολοι οι τρόποι είναι σωστοί.

Εξαρτάται από το πως δουλεύει ο κάθε εκτροφέας.Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος μπούσουλας πάνω σ αυτό.Αν θα αχοληθείς λίγο πιο πολύ με τις καρδερίνες *και το έχεις...*θα δεις ότι θα σου ανοίγονται μόνοι τους οι δρόμοι για να μάθεις καλύτερα αυτό το πουλί.

Τώρα εσύ θα λες από μέσα σου ....ο άνθρωπος είναι τρελός.

Πολλοί ξέρουν πολύ καλά τι εννοώ.

Αααα και κάτι άλλο......Αν δεν ρωτάς δεν μαθαίνεις.

----------


## vasilis.a

αν και δεν ειμαι ψαγμενος,νομιζω πως ειναι καλυτερο(για την ψυχαγωγια και την ασφαλεια-ηρεμια)να ειναι μαζι με το ταιρι τους στις δυσκολιες του χειμωνα.νομιζω πως ειναι πιο ηρεμα οταν ειναι μαζι,με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται.καλο ειναι(ισως) λιγο πριν την αναπαραγωγη να χωριστουν για ενα μικρο διαστημα(προτεινω να βλεπονται).αυτο δειχνει και ποσο ετοιμα ειναι για αναπαραγωγη.ισως βοηθαει και στο να ποθησει περισσοτερο το ενα το αλλο.

----------


## carduelis

> αν και δεν ειμαι ψαγμενος,νομιζω πως ειναι καλυτερο(για την ψυχαγωγια και την ασφαλεια-ηρεμια)να ειναι μαζι με το ταιρι τους στις δυσκολιες του χειμωνα.νομιζω πως ειναι πιο ηρεμα οταν ειναι μαζι,με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται.καλο ειναι(ισως) λιγο πριν την αναπαραγωγη να χωριστουν για ενα μικρο διαστημα(προτεινω να βλεπονται).αυτο δειχνει και ποσο ετοιμα ειναι για αναπαραγωγη.ισως βοηθαει και στο να ποθησει περισσοτερο το ενα το αλλο.


Εδώ έχουμε και κινδύνους όπως ανέφερε πιο πάνω ο Στέλιος.

Και αν δεν έχουμε την εμπειρία να δούμε αν ένα από τα δύο πουλιά δεν πάει καλά τότε πολύ απλά χάνουμε και τα δύο.

----------


## vasilis.a

γιαυτο εγραψα και το οτι συνεπαγεται.οταν ειναι ηρεμα εχουν λιγοτερα προβληματα αγχος,στρεσ κοκκιδια κλπ,αλλα αν αρρωστησει καποιο ναι κινδυνευουν και τα 2

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Ο χειμώνας είναι μια δύσκολη περίοδος για τις καρδερίνες. Εαν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να είναι το καθένα μόνο, κατά την άποψη μου είναι το καλύτερο.


και εγώ έχω την ίδια άποψη.

----------


## carduelis

> και εγώ έχω την ίδια άποψη.


Εξαρτάται ορέ Δημήτρη που έχεις τα πουλιά.

Αν μιλάμε για εσωτερική εκτροφή πες μου ένα λόγο να χωρίσω το ζευγάρι μου ?

Αν μιλάμε για εξωτερική να πω πως θα συμφωνήσω σε πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό.

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Εξαρτάται ορέ Δημήτρη που έχεις τα πουλιά.
> 
> Αν μιλάμε για εσωτερική εκτροφή πες μου ένα λόγο να χωρίσω το ζευγάρι μου ?
> 
> Αν μιλάμε για εξωτερική να πω πως θα συμφωνήσω σε πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό.


Βασίλη εγώ τα βάζω σε κλουβάκια ένα-ένα για να μπορώ να τα παρακολουθώ καλύτερα.......κουτσουλιές, διάθεση  κλπ είτε μέσα είτε έξω το ίδιο θα έκανα......βέβαια ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι σε αυτή την περίπτωση η φροντίδα , καθάρισμα κλπ θέλει πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο. ένας ακόμα λόγος είναι ότι τα πουλιά σε μικρά κλουβιά είναι πολύ πιό ήρεμα και έτσι μπορώ να ζευγαρώνω και σε 60αρες.......κατάλαβες....... :wink:

----------


## carduelis

> Βασίλη εγώ τα βάζω σε κλουβάκια ένα-ένα για να μπορώ να τα παρακολουθώ καλύτερα.......κουτσουλιές, διάθεση  κλπ είτε μέσα είτε έξω το ίδιο θα έκανα......βέβαια ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι σε αυτή την περίπτωση η φροντίδα , καθάρισμα κλπ θέλει πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο. ένας ακόμα λόγος είναι ότι τα πουλιά σε μικρά κλουβιά είναι πολύ πιό ήρεμα και έτσι μπορώ να ζευγαρώνω και σε 60αρες.......κατάλαβες.......


Συμφωνούμε .

Διαφωνώ κάπως με την τακτική της 60άρας που δεν σημαίνει βεβαια πως αυτό που λέω εγώ είναι και το σωστό. (και φεύγουμε και από το θέμα του φίλου)

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Συμφωνούμε .
> 
> Διαφωνώ κάπως με την τακτική της 60άρας που δεν σημαίνει βεβαια πως αυτό που λέω εγώ είναι και το σωστό. (και φεύγουμε και από το θέμα του φίλου)


ναι αλλά θέλω να ξέρω γιατί διαφωνείς........

----------


## carduelis

> ναι αλλά θέλω να ξέρω γιατί διαφωνείς........


Δεν πετάει εκεί μέσα.

Η καρδερίνα θέλει χώρο.....θέλει να πετάει....είναι κινητικό πουλί από την φύση της....και μεις αυτό της το στερούμε.

Μπορείς να την κάνεις να ζευγαρώσει αλλά πρώτα πρέπει να την ταλαιπωρήσεις βάζοντας την να μάθει σε κραχτόκλουβα κλπ.

----------


## dimitris_patra

Βασίλη όλα τα πουλιά θέλουν να πετάνε........με το να βγάλεις γαρδελάκια σε 60αρα εγώ δεν το έχω ως μέγα επίτευγμα.........το μόνο που μπορεί να είναι ......ένα μικρό βηματάκι στην εξέλιξη της αναπαραγωγής. Φαντάζομαι ότι πριν από αιώνες και με την αναπαραγωγή των καναρινιών τα ίδια προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουμε με τα γαρδέλια θα είχαν.......
Επειδή εγώ πάω λίγο έως πολύ στραβά και βρίσκω ενδιαφέρων να ξεφεύγω από τους κανόνες κάνω διάφορες δοκιμές.........πιστεύω όμως ότι ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι είμαι πολύ επιφυλακτικός στο να παρουσιάσω δημόσια τις δοκιμές αυτές, ώστε να μην παραπλανήσω κάποιον και τον οδηγήσω σε αποτυχίες........γενικά έχω ένα κάπως διαφορετικό στόχο.........

----------


## tasos-mo

Οταν λέτε το καθένα μονο του, εννοείται και να μην βλέπονται....;;;;;
ή απλα σε διαφορετικα κλουβιά(ή με χώρισμα) έτσι ωστε να είναι μονα τους αλλα  να βλέπονται κανονικα!!!

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Οταν λέτε το καθένα μονο του, εννοείται και να μην βλέπονται....;;;;;
> ή απλα σε διαφορετικα κλουβιά(ή με χώρισμα) έτσι ωστε να είναι μονα τους αλλα  να βλέπονται κανονικα!!!


Τάσο εγώ εννοώ μέσα στον ίδιο χώρο, απλά το καθένα στο κλουβί του.Βεβαίως και βλέπονται.

----------


## tasos-mo

Δημήτρη αυτο κατάλαβα και εγω..μου φαινεται σωστό,απλως ρωτησα γιατι κάποιοι λενε πως τα χωρίζουν τελείως..
Εγω μεχρι τωρα τα ειχα μονιμα μαζι..φετος αλλαξα τακτική,τα εβαλα σε ομαδουλες(κοπαδακια) στις κλουβες να ξεχειμωνιασουν και μεχρι τελος Γενάρη θα τα βάλω σε ζευγαρια.. Γιατι εξάλλου σε λιγο αν δεν μπουν σε ζευγαρια θα αρχίσουν και οι τσαμπουκάδες όσο πλησιάζει ο καιρός..

----------


## dimitris_patra

Τάσο πως να τα χωρίσω τελείως για να μην βλέπονται????? ποιός  διαθέτει τέτοιους χώρους???? Το πρόβλημα με τις μεγάλες κλούβες και με πολλά πουλιά μαζί είναι η δυσκολία παρακολούθησης........όταν το έχεις ένα ένα βλέπεις τι και αν τρώει , βλέπεις τις κουτσουλιές κλπ. Σε μιά κλούβα με 5-10 πουλιά......τι να δεις?????

----------


## tasos-mo

Ε δεν ειναι και δυσκολο, αν βαλεις ενα κλειστο χωρισμα δεν βλεπονται... ή αν βαλεις κανενα χαρτονι αναμεσα στα κλουβια.. ολα γινονται..  ::  τωρα για την παρακολουθηση που λες εχεις δικιο.. οταν ειναι πολλα ειναι πιο δυσκολα.

----------


## stefos

Χμμμμμμμ!!!!!!! Διίστανται οι απόψεις , καταλαβαίνω πως δεν υπάρχει μπουσουλας !!. Δημήτρη -Πάτρα  , το μίνιμουμ μέγεθος ατομικου κλουβιου ποιό θεωρεις ότι είναι??  Αν τα πουλιά (ζευγαρι). μείνουν αρκετό διαστημα χωρια στην επανένωση είναι σίγουρο οτι θα έχουμε μαλωματα??? Ή έχει να κάνει με τον χαρακτήρα τους???

----------


## dimitris_patra

Στέφανε εγώ τα έχω σε κλουβιά 33χ18χ25   (Μ Π Υ).......βέβαια ξέρω ότι κάποιοι όταν το διαβάσουν αυτό θα φρικάρουν..........
όσο για τα μαλώματα, ναι έχει να κάνει κυρίως με τον χαρακτήρα των πουλιών. Μόνο σε πολύ ακραίες καταστάσεις τα μαλώματα πρέπει να σε προβληματίσουν.......αυτή είναι η άποψη μου.

----------


## kostas karderines

Και γω σε ίδια κλουβιά τα εχω! :: συμφωνώ σε όλα. ..

----------


## jk21

τα μικρα και τα μεγαλα κλουβια , εχουν τα θετικα και τα αρνητικα τους και τα δυο .Απο κει και περα αν εχει καποιος πουλι  που αν το βαλει σε 90αρα και το πουλι χρησιμοποιει ελαχιστο χωρο ή και να μετακινειται ,ειναι στο χαρακτηρα του να μην πετα , δεν υπαρχει για μενα θεμα να ειναι και σε μικρο .Αν το πουλι του αρεσει να πετα ,τοτε ο μικρος χωρος μπορει και πρεπει να ειναι προσωρινη διαμονη εποχικη , οταν ο εκτροφεας ξερει οτι αυτο στο χαρακτηρα των δικων του πουλιων δουλευει ,τοσο στο να εμφανιζονται λιγοτερες ασθενειες ( πιστευω αν συμβαινει ειναι τυχαιο ) οσο και στο να τα ελεγχει καλυτερα αν κατι εμφανισουν (αυτο εχει σαφως βαση ,αλλα αν ο εκτροφεας εχει μεγαλυτερο χωρο με οχι πολλα πουλια και κυριως παρατηρει καθημερινα το κοπαδι του ,ουτε εκει εχει θεμα ) .Ο μικρος χωρος για οσους τον επιλεγουν ,απαιτει σαφως πιο συχνο καθαρισμο !

Σε καθε περιπτωση Στεφο θα δεις επιτυχημενες και αποτυχημενες εκτροφες και με τις δυο επιλογες ....  το σημαντικοτερο ειναι να εχεις διαθεση να αφιερωνεις χρονο στην παρατηρηση των πουλιων σου και στις αλλαγες συμπεριφορας τους  .

Σιγουρα ενα ζευγαρι αν οχι την πρωτη , την δευτερη χρονια ,ισως να μπορει να μπει και μονιμα μαζι .Ειδικα αν ειναι δεμενο ,ο τυχον χωρισμος μπορει να ειναι χωρις καποιο επακολουθο αλλα πρεπει να προσεχθει .Απο κει και περα αν τα πουλια ειναι χωρια το χειμωνα ,το σιγουρο ειναι οτι στην αναπαραγωγη το θεωρητικα σωστο ειναι ο αρσενικος να γνωρισει πρωτος ή να ειναι ηδη στο χωρο αναπαραγωγης ,ωστε να ειναι το κυριαρχο πουλι με το που θα μπει το θηλυκο και να μην υπαρχουν ομηρικοι επιθετικοι καυγαδες ,αλλα οι αναμενομενοι ψιλοτσακωμοι στην αρχη της αναπαραγωγης ,που οι παλιοι λενε οτι οδηγουν σε πιο δεμενα ζευγαρια (αρκει να ειναι προσωρινοι )

Αυτα εχω δει στα λιγα ζευγαρια και ελαχιστα χρονια που εχω ασχοληθει με την εκτροφη καρδερινας

----------


## kostaskirki

Θα συμφωνησω με τον Βασιλη πως δεν υπαρχει μπουσουλας σε αυτα και στο οτι η καρδερινα ειναι ενα πουλι που εχει αναγκη να εχει χωρο για τις οποιες πτησης θα μπορει και πρεπει να κανει! Απο εκει και περα οτι δουλευει στο καθε εκτροφειο τοτε αυτο ειναι και το 'σωστο'!!
Απο πλευρας μου αφηνω πλεον τα ζευγαρια μαζι ολο το χρονο στις ζευγαρωστρες τους ενω εχω τα μικρα σε κλουβες πτησης! 
Κανω το αντιθετο απο αυτο που λεει ο Δημητρης jk21 στα καινουργια ζευγαρια τα οποια εχω σκοπο να ζευγαρωσω , απο τα μικρα της προηγουμενης χρονιας και βαζω την θηλυκια στην ζευγαρωστρα απο Μαρτιο και μετα απο εναν μηνα βαζω τον αρσενικο! Ετσι με ειχαν μαθει και ετσι το συνεχιζω! 
Γι αυτο νομιζω πως  δεν υπαρχουν ''λαθη'' και ''σωστα'' αλλα τι δουλευει στο καθε εκτροφειο!

----------


## jk21

απλα να συμπληρωσω  οτι περα απο την εξηγηση που εδωσα για ποιο λογο νομιζω οτι πρεπει πρωτα να μπαινει το αρσενικο στο χωρο (ετσι γινεται και στη φυση .... το αρσενικο οριζει την περιοχη του )  , το ιδιο εχω ακουσει απο γνωστο πτηνιατρο και ταυτοχρονα εκτροφεα (καναρινιων ) οτι πρεπει  να γινεται οσο αφορα τα καναρινια τουλαχιστον 

η παρατηρηση μου στην εκτροφη   αν αυτο ειναι το σωστο, ειναι μηδαμινη αφου σχεδον παντα τα ζευγαρια τα ειχα μαζι απο νωρις πριν το πυρωμα

----------


## dimitris_patra

μετά από όλα αυτά που έχουν γραφτεί στα προηγούμενα ποστ.......ρωτάω εγώ και αν γίνετε θέλω τεκμηριωμένες απαντήσεις.....

 Γιατί τα γαρδέλια χρειάζονται μεγάλη κλούβα για να πετάνε και να αναπαράγονται????? ......σε τι διαφέρουν δηλ πχ από τα καναρίνια που ζευγαρώνουν και σε 40αρες?????

----------


## jk21

υπαρχουν στη γνωση μου πολλες περιπτωσεις ζευγαρωματος σε μικρο χωρο και προφανως και δικια σου μαρτυρια

αν ειναι εφικτο σε καποιον , δεν βρισκω λογο να μην το κανει , αφου τα πουλια εκει κινουνται ελαχιστα μεχρι τον απογαλακτισμο

Μετα τοσο τα καναρινια οσο και οι καρδερινες , χρειαζονται ενα ελαχιστο χωρο πεταγματος ( 70 ή 90 ποντους πιστευω αρκει και αν ειναι μεγαλυτερος καλυτερα ) για να γυμνασουν το κορμι τους οταν ειναι σε αναπτυξη 


Απο κει και περα και σε 60αρες να ζουνε ανετα και σε 30αρια κλουβια  , εγω για τον εαυτο μου τις επιθυμω σε χωρο που να τις βλεπω να πετουν ετσι

----------


## dimitris_patra

το να γουστάρεις να τα βλέπεις να πετάνε σε μεγάλη κλούβα το καταλαβαίνω........βλέπω όμως να εμφανίζεται ως κανόνας ότι για να ζευγαρώσουν τα γαρδέλια θέλουν κλούβα 90++++++
γι αυτό ρωτάω ..........γιατί 90αρα και όχι 60αρα ????

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη θα σου απαντησουν για τετοιο κανονα  ,οσοι τον θετουν χωρις εξαιρεσεις  .Εγω αυτο που παντα ελεγα οτι οι 90 με 120 π ειναι ενα μεγεθος που η αναπαραγωγη γινεται πιο ευκολα   , αλλα οτι σαφως συχνα αναφερονται γεννες και σε μικροτερες διαστασεις ακομα και 40 ποντων  ,ενω μπορει πολλοι περισσοτεροι να το κανουν και να μη το αναφερουν 

η θεση μου οτι στην 90αρα ζευγαρωνουν πιο ευκολα (ισως και 76 αρα που ειναι πιο φαρδια ) δεν εχει βγει απο δικια μου παρατηρηση αλλα ειναι αυτο που ακουω διαδικτυακα και οχι μονο

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Δημητρη θα σου απαντησουν για τετοιο κανονα  ,οσοι τον θετουν χωρις εξαιρεσεις  .Εγω αυτο που παντα ελεγα οτι οι 90 με 120 π ειναι ενα μεγεθος που η αναπαραγωγη γινεται πιο ευκολα   , αλλα οτι σαφως συχνα αναφερονται γεννες και σε μικροτερες διαστασεις ακομα και 40 ποντων  ,ενω μπορει πολλοι περισσοτεροι να το κανουν και να μη το αναφερουν 
> 
> η θεση μου οτι στην 90αρα ζευγαρωνουν πιο ευκολα (ισως και 76 αρα που ειναι πιο φαρδια ) δεν εχει βγει απο δικια μου παρατηρηση αλλα ειναι αυτο που ακουω διαδικτυακα και οχι μονο


οκ........
1. τεκμηρίωσε μου λοιπόν την θέση σου ότι στην 90αρα ζευγαρώνουν πιό ευκολα
2. αυτά που ακούς διαδικτιακά και όχι μόνο τα δέχεσαι χωρίς τεκμιρίωση????? 

..........δηλ.....έτσι για να καταλάβω από που έχουν βγει αυτός αλλά και άλλοι κανόνες και πόση σημασία πρέπει να τους δίνω!!!!! :wink:

----------


## johnrider

off topic


Καμαρωστε με.. Εξαμελης οικογενεια και χωρις τον αρσενικο μεσα, σε εξηνταρα απο τις πρωτες μου αναπαραγωγες. Κοιταζω το βιντεο τωρα και λεω δεν ημουν εγω καποιο λαθος εγινε. Δεν θελω να φανταζομαι εαν το ζευγαρι ηταν καρδερινες.

----------


## dimitris_patra

Γιάννη........on topic.......η οικογένεια με τον αρσενικό πάντα μαζί.......που είναι το περίεργο?????

----------


## johnrider

Eγω δεν λεω οτι οι καρδερινες δεν ζευγαρώνουν σε 40-60 πόντους αλλα λεω για ποιο λογο να τα βαλουμε σε τετοιο κλουβι. Λιγο σεβασμο στα μικρα να χαρουν λιγο παιχνιδι στα πρωτα βηματα δεν βλαπτει.
Ποσους νεοσσους μεγαλωσανε σε αυτο το κλουβι και βγηκαν στο κλαρι εχεις καποιο βιντεο;

----------


## dimitris_patra

Γιάννη  5 αυγά, 4 πουλιά, βίντεο μπορεί και να έχω......αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι δεν αμφισβητείς αυτό που βλέπεις!!!!!

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Eγω δεν λεω οτι οι καρδερινες δεν ζευγαρώνουν σε 40-60 πόντους αλλα λεω για ποιο λογο να τα βαλουμε σε τετοιο κλουβι. Λιγο σεβασμο στα μικρα να χαρουν λιγο παιχνιδι στα πρωτα βηματα δεν βλαπτει.
> Ποσους νεοσσους μεγαλωσανε σε αυτο το κλουβι και βγηκαν στο κλαρι εχεις καποιο βιντεο;


δηλ Γιάννη όταν τα μικρά μεγαλώνουν σε 60αρα είναι σαν να τα έχεις κλεισμένα μέσα σε γκαρσονιέρα........ενώ στην 90αρα νοιώθουν σαν σε παιδική χαρά!!!!!! :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## ninos

Εγώ σε γενικες γραμμές συμφωνώ με τον Δημήτρη (Dimitris_Patra). 

Όμως οι καρδερίνες είναι πολύ πιο διεκδικητικές απο τα καναρίνια για παράδειγμα. Το κάθε ταίρι, θέλει το δικό του χώρο, την δική του γωνιά με λίγα λόγια, οπότε όσο περισσότερο χώρο τους δώσεις, "θεωρητικά" τόσο λιγότερους τσακωμούς θα έχεις. Εξαρτάται όμως και απο το ζευγάρι !! Για παράδειγμα, φαντάσου ενα ζευγάρι ανθρώπων, που τσακώνεται συνεχώς, να το κλείσεις σε ενα δωμάτιο. Το σίγουρο είναι οτι θα τσακώνεται εντονότερα, εαν στεγαζόντουσαν σε ένα παλάτι  :Happy:  

Φυσικά αυτό είναι δική μου άποψη και αφορά μόνο τα δικά μου ζευγάρια, αφού όταν μιλάμε για ζωντανές ψυχές, τίποτα δεν είναι δεδομένο και κάθε εκτροφή είναι μοναδική.  Απόλυτοι κανόνες στο ιντερνετ, δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν, διοτι πολύ απλά δεν υπάρχουν.

Τέλος, εγώ έχω χωρίσει την 90αρα ζευγαρώστρα στην μέση και το κάθε πουλί έχει 45Χ40 χώρο. Όμως τα θηλυκά τα έχω μαζί σε κλούβα 1 μέτρου.

----------


## johnrider

Bγηκαμε εκτος θεματος στον τιτλο. Δημητρη δεν αμφισβητω τιποτα οποιος θελει κανει οτι θελει εσενα σου αρεσουν σε μικρα κλουβια εμενα λιγο μεγαλυτερα του μετρου.θα χρειαστεις να πας σε δευτερη γεννα και θα παταει ο ενας τον αλλον για πιο λογο να τα ταλαιπωρουμε.

----------


## dimitris_patra

Στέλιο......έχω μιά "μικρή" ένσταση.......θεωρώ ότι είναι λάθος να παρομοιάζουμε την συμπεριφορά των πουλιών ή των ζώων με αυτή των ανθρώπων.
Εγώ πιστευω ότι ο εκτροφέας με ταλέντο είναι αυτός που θα καταφέρει να κατανοεί την συμπεριφορά των πουλιών........πολύ δύσκολο και σπάνιο πράγμα!!!!! :wink:

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Bγηκαμε εκτος θεματος στον τιτλο. Δημητρη δεν αμφισβητω τιποτα οποιος θελει κανει οτι θελει εσενα σου αρεσουν σε μικρα κλουβια εμενα λιγο μεγαλυτερα του μετρου.θα χρειαστεις να πας σε δευτερη γεννα και θα παταει ο ενας τον αλλον για πιο λογο να τα ταλαιπωρουμε.


Γιάννη εχω λύση και γι αυτό ........κλουβί με τα μικρά κρεμασμένο έξω από την ζευγαρώστρα. :wink:

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη ειτε γιατι ετσι συμβαινει πραγματικα στους περισσοτερους εκτροφεις που συνηθιζουν να παρουσιαζουν την εκτροφη τους ή να μιλουν για αυτη και ετσι μαθανε οι περισσοτεροι  ,ειτε  προσωπικα εχω ακουσει απο ατομα που εχω σε επαφη οτι ειχαν αποτυχημενες προσπαθειες σε μικρους χωρους (εχω ακουσει ομως και το αντιθετο καποιες φορες )   ,αυτο ακουγεται γενικα ,οτι η καρδερινα συνηθως θελει χωρο για να ζευγαρωσει πιο ευκολα .Το greekbirdclub δεν υπαρχει για να διατηρει μυθους ,αν ειναι μυθοι ,αλλα για να παρουσιαστει τι συμβαινει στην πραγματικοτητα .Στο χερι των εκτροφεων ειναι , οσων ζευγαρωνουν σε μικρο χωρο ,να δειξουν οπως εσυ την προσπαθεια τους ή εστω να το αναφερουν σε τι εκταση συμβαινει στη δικια τους ,ωστε ο τυχον μυθος να ανατραπει .Οσο βλεπουμε εκτροφες με ζευγαρωμα σε μεγαλυτερους χωρους , προφανως ο μυθος ή η πραγματικοτητα θα διατηρειται .Το τι συμβαινει σε μενα μονο ή μονο σε σενα σιγουρα δεν ειναι δεδομενο να δημιουργησει κανονες 

Ειλικρινα το ζευγαρωμα σε μικρο χωρο ,αν ειναι εφικτο ,αν βοηθηθει να γινει εφικτο ακομα περισσοτερο ,μακαρι να γινει ωστε καποιος να μπορει να φιλοξενει περισσοτερα ζευγαρια .Ομως απο κει και περα οταν τα μικρα θα πετανε ,η θεση που τους αξιζει ειναι σε χωρο που θα πετανε και δε θα μενουν στατικα .Αυτο θελουν να προωθησουν αυτοι που διαχειριζονται αυτη την παρεα ,γιατι αυτο ταιριαζει στις ιδεες τους για τα πουλια στην αιχμαλωσια ειτε ειναι καναρινια ,ειτε καρδερινες ειτε ζεμπρακια ειτε παπαγαλοι και αν δεις και αλλες ενοτητες του φορουμ αυτο θελουμε να προωθησουμε , σεβομενοι ομως καθε αλλη αποψη ,αρκει να μιλαμε παντα για πουλια εκτροφης .Ουτε στα καναρινια ,αλλα ουτε πολυ περισσοτερο σε πουλια που οι παππουδες τους πριν λιγα χρονια πετουσαν στη φυση  , αξιζει να μενουν στατικα οταν με μια κλουβα του μετρου ,μπορει να μην διανυουνε χιλιομετρα (αναγκαιο για να βρουνε τροφη στη φυση ) αλλα χρησιμοποιουνε τα φτερα τους που δεν εχουν παψει να ειναι αναποσπαστο μερος του κορμιου τους .Μακαρι να υπηρχαν σε πολλους χωροι 2μετροι και 3μετροι με καταλληλο περιβαλλον οπως εκτροφες στη βορεια ευρωπη (aviaries ) αλλα αν αυτο δεν ειναι εφικτο εστω το ελαχιστο μηκος για πεταγμα ,για μενα ειναι θεμιτο

----------


## dimitris_patra

έτσι όπως τα γράφεις τώρα συμφωνώ.........να έχει ο καθένας το δικό του μοντέλο και στόχο και να κάνει ότι του αρέσει.......και μάλιστα να το παρουσιάζει προς συζήτηση κλπ...κλπ. ..........και με τεκμήρια, με αποδείξεις :wink:

----------


## stefos

Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς όπως το καταλαβαίνω εγώ ο καθενας έχει τις απόψεις του!!!! Κανένας δεν μπορεί να πει οτι κάνω <<εγώ >>το σωστο και<< εσύ>> το λάθος............Ίσως οι μελλοντικοί (σε καμμια 50αρια χρονια) εκτροφείς να έχουν βγάλει ασφαλέστερα συμπερασματα!!!!

----------


## jk21

Εισαι σιγουρος οτι οι εκτροφεις καναρινιων οταν λενε κανω το σωστο ,το κανουν ;

----------


## legendguards

Εμενα η αποψη μου ειναι οτι τα παλια ζευγαρια μενουν μαζι και δεν χωριζονται , τα νεα ζευγαρια θα πρεπει να ειναι χωρια . εγω ολα τα νεα αρσενικα τα εχω μονα τους , τα θυληκα τα εχω δυο δυο μαζι

----------


## tasos-mo

Παιδια όλοι μας ξέρουμε ότι κανόνες δεν υπάρχουν με αυτά τα πουλιά..και το έχουμε βιώσει αρκετά καλα,πιστευω!!
Εγώ οπως ανέφερα φέτος κανω κάποιες δοκιμές με ομάδες πουλιών ανάλογα την κλούβα και την ράτσα.. τις καρδερίνες τις έχω σε 90αρα ένα αρσενικό με δύο θηλυκά.. έχω θετικα σημάδια από αρχές Γενάρη,δηλαδή 2μηνες πιο μπροστά από άλλες φορές που τα είχα μόνιμα μαζί..θελω να τα κανω να ξεχειμωνιαζουν όπως την φυση κοπαδακι και μετά θα διαλέγουν αυτά τα ζευγάρια τους..είμαι αισιόδοξος,θα δούμε..


Μετά από αυτό ας μου πει οποίος θέλει για κανόνες.. σημερινό βίντεο.. 10℃ μέγιστη.. 100% υγρασία από βροχή και ομίχλη και μιλάμε για εξωτερική εκτροφή με πολλα μείον πριν από λίγες μέρες...

----------


## jimk1

Ταπεινη μου αποψη που αφορα και καναρινια και καρδερινες,για μια επιτυχημενη εκτροφη μικρη η μεγαλη,ο χομπιστας εκτροφεας πρεπει να γνωριζει και να διαβαζει τις αναγκες του καθε πουλιου του ξεχωριστα,καθε πουλι εχει το δικο του ταπεραμεντο.Αρα το κλειδι ειναι η παρατηρησει του καθε πουλιου και η αναλογη διαχειριση του

----------


## mitsman

Στεφανε οπως και εσυ συμπαιρανες και έτσι και μονο έτσι ειναι δεν υπάρχει κάτι στάνταρ... ο καθενας κανει το δικο του τοσο στην διατροφη οσο στην διαμονη οπως και στην διαχείριση!!
Ο καθε εκτροφεας κανει τα δικα του οτι του κανουν τα κραταει οτι δεν του κανει το αλλαζει και καπως έτσι χτίζεται ενα μοναδικό μονοπάτι εκτροφης για τον κάθε εκτροφεα!!!

Εγω αυτο που κάνω ειναι το εξης: αφήνω τα ζευγαρια μου μαζι μεχρι τελος πτερορροιας και βαζω τα μικρα σε κλουβες πτήσης! Αρχες Οκτώβρη βαζω οσο μπορω τα πουλια ενα ενα! αν κάτι δεν μου χωραει στα κλουβια για ενα ενα , βαζω θηλυκα μαζι......
Οσον αφορα το ερώτημα σου στα ζευγαρια.... ειναι ευκολο και δεν υπάρχει προβλημα για εμενα να μείνουν μαζι ολο τον χρόνο.. θεωρω ομως βασικο να χωριστους πριν αρχίσουν να πυρώνουν γιατι καλά ειναι αν πυρώσουν μαζι.... αλλα επειδη ειναι κατι που σπανια συμβαινει το ενα πουλακι που θα πυρώσει πρώτο θα φερει σε δυσκολη θεση το αλλο! για αυτο τα έχω χωριστα και κανω δοκιμες ανα 10ημερο και τα ενώνω να δω πότε έχουν έρθει και τα δυο σε φαση αναπαραγωγης!

----------


## stefos

Κατι τελευταιο , στις καρδερινες πυρωνουν πιο ευκολα τα θηλυκα ? Οπως στα καναρινια??   ¨Η δεν ειναι στανταρ αυτο ?

----------


## GeAm

Στέφανε… το θηλυκό πυρώνει, και το αρσενικό ζευγαρώνει…
Κατά την γνώμη μου, το αρσενικό έρχεται πιο εύκολα σε οίστρο…. Το θηλυκό αργεί… (χωρις να σημαινει ότι δεν υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις…) το σιγουρο είναι πως εάν το θηλυκό δεν είναι σίγουρο για την φωλιά του, είτε δεν θα ζευγαρώσει καθόλου (καλύτερη περίπτωση) είτε θα παρατήσει την φωλιά (μετρια) είτε θα σου ψοφήσει μέσα σ' αυτή (χειρότερη)

----------


## GeAm

επίσης μια μικρή επισήμανση…
Το μόνο κοινό μεταξύ καρδερίνας – καναρινιού, είναι ότι και τα δυο είναι πουλιά, έχουν πούπουλα κλπ…
Κατά τ’ άλλα ξέχνα εντελώς τη νοοτροπία του καναρινιού… οι καρδερίνες έχουν εντελώς διαφορετικό τρόπο χειρισμού στην αναπαραγωγή, πτερόρροια  κλπ

----------


## jk21

> Στέφανε… το θηλυκό πυρώνει, και το αρσενικό ζευγαρώνει…
> Κατά την γνώμη μου, *το αρσενικό έρχεται πιο εύκολα σε οίστρο…. Το θηλυκό αργεί…* (χωρις να σημαινει ότι δεν υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις…) το σιγουρο είναι πως εάν το θηλυκό δεν είναι σίγουρο για την φωλιά του, είτε δεν θα ζευγαρώσει καθόλου (καλύτερη περίπτωση) είτε θα παρατήσει την φωλιά (μετρια) είτε θα σου ψοφήσει μέσα σ' αυτή (χειρότερη)


αλλα παρολα αυτα καποιοι που τα ξερουν ολα  ,  φαρμακωνουν με τεστοστερονες (ανδρικη ορμονη) τα πουλια  χωρις λογο  και μετα ψαχνουν να βρουν γιατι το πουλι φερετε περιεργα ή και τεζαρει καμμια φορα  ....

καποιοι αλλοι ειναι λιγο πιο πονηροι και δινουν αλλες ουσιες αλλα δεν μιλανε ....

----------


## ninos

Έτσι όπως το πάτε θα βατεψουν εμάς τους ίδιους οι Καρδερίνες  :Happy:

----------

